# Brute Force talk'n smack



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thought y'all might get a laugh out of this....stumbled upon it while on you tube.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

thats funny


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha...thats crazy


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lol never seen that one


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats somethin you dont see everyday. I think if I pulled up somewhere and my brute started talkin smack I'd shat myself and leave it there lol


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Thats somethin you dont see everyday. I think if I pulled up somewhere and my brute started talkin smack I'd shat myself and leave it there lol



So duct tape and a tape recorder is all I need to get myself a big lifted Brute for free.... :saevilw:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Col_Sanders said:


> So duct tape and a tape recorder is all I need to get myself a big lifted Brute for free.... :saevilw:


lol...yep. You wouldnt want it right now anyways. I made it mad last weekend and its been retaliating ever since


----------

